
Toyota’s Engineering Team Completes New Sienna Minivan from Home - rajnathani
https://www.engineering.com/AdvancedManufacturing/ArticleID/20510/Toyotas-Engineering-Team-Completes-New-Sienna-Minivan-from-Home.aspx
======
speedgoose
And they don't feel bad about engineering ICE cars in 2020?

